

Ask HN: Where can I find analyses of good design? - dmerfield

There are hundreds of sites which publish snippets of good design. However, I'm looking for a publication focussed on illuminating what makes a design particularly effective, ideally from the mouth of the original designer.<p>For example, instead of just showing a screenshot of a pleasantly designed homepage, I'm looking for an explanation of the homepage. More specifically, the reasoning behind each piece of content and its styling.<p>Case studies from designer's portfolios are usually a good source but I've yet to find a publication which collects these analyses from many designers.
======
johncoltrane
That sounds like a good idea and I thought I had bookmarked something like
that 2 or 3 years ago but I can't find it at the moment.

If you build it, you have at least one user, here.

------
suyash
Read Design Articles in Smashing Magazine, great content and they break down
new fads and interesting sites.

